# Datenverfolgung bei Rollengängen die gleichzeitig laufen



## MCPC10 (26 April 2022)

Hallo liebe Community,
Ich wollte mal fragen welche Ideen ihr zum umsetzen einer Datenverfolgung bei Rollengängen habt, wo die Paletten gleichzeitig fahren müssen.
Meine Ideen waren Pro Rollengang jeweils zwei Datensätze zu haben (einer Aktuell drauf, der anderer Unterwegs zum nächsten) und dann in jedem FB die Daten des vorherigen Zwischenspeichers auf sich selbst kopieren (wenn angekommen) und bei der Freigabe vom Folgenden auf den Zwischenspeicher zu diesem zu kopieren.
Jetzt stell ich mir aber die Frage ob ich hier viel zu kompliziert denke oder es eine leichtere Methoden gibt?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mike


----------



## TP-Inc (26 April 2022)

Kannst du kurz erklären was Rollengänge sind welche Aktorik/Sensoren zur Verfügung stehen?


----------



## Blockmove (26 April 2022)

MCPC10 schrieb:


> Pro Rollengang jeweils zwei Datensätze zu haben (einer Aktuell drauf, der anderer Unterwegs zum nächsten) und dann in jedem FB die Daten des vorherigen Zwischenspeichers auf sich selbst kopieren (wenn angekommen) und bei der Freigabe vom Folgenden auf den Zwischenspeicher zu diesem zu kopieren.



Hab ich auch schon so gelöst.


----------



## MCPC10 (26 April 2022)

TP-Inc schrieb:


> Kannst du kurz erklären was Rollengänge sind welche Aktorik/Sensoren zur Verfügung stehen?


Also der Rollenfördrer hat nur einen Motor mit einem Schütz und ist etwas länger als die Paletten.
Am Ende ist jeweils ein Sensor der sagt ob eine Palette vorhanden ist oder nicht.

Beispiel Bild (aus dem Internet, ist aber dem vorort sehr ähnlich)


----------



## Windoze (26 April 2022)

Habe ich auch schon mit zwei Datensätzen gelöst. 1x Teil auf dem Förderer und 1x Teil im Transport.
Funktioniert gut und ist, meiner Meinung nach, gut für andere verständlich.


----------

